# Hitachi 10-inch Table Saw #C10FL



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

I stopped in the local Loew's this morning to pick up a new set of Hex Wrenches and got lost in the power tools as usual. I noticed the Hitachi C10FL and Delta 10" model table saws and began comparing the two. They both appear to have received exceptional ratings from the public. Has anyone had any experience with the Hitachi model?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Bill , do a search on Hitachi table saw here and you will find at least one evaluation on that saw.

Bob


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I know Obi did not like the Hitachi table saw because of the problems he had.


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! This is looking more and more like one to avoid!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I couldn't say. I've always had luck with Delta.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Take my word Bill…....... the Hitachi saw is dangerous. Research it real good before buying one.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Take a look at Ridgid before you buy.


----------

